# Vacancy notice



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

I recently received a vacancy notice for a CS town. CS states that 12 months prior to the exam I must have residency in said town. 

3 out of the 12 months I lived in another town. Which I plan on obviously disclosing if selected to go through the process. Will this significantly hurt my chances ? I've never really known anyone in this situation. 

I have experience as a seasonal/special and a military background. I am wondering if any of that will help, or I will be rejected due to the residency bullcrap regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Oct 17, 2013)

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> I recently received a vacancy notice for a CS town. CS states that 12 months prior to the exam I must have residency in said town.
> 
> 3 out of the 12 months I lived in another town. Which I plan on obviously disclosing if selected to go through the process. Will this significantly hurt my chances ? I've never really known anyone in this situation.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that's a deal breaker. You can't get past that one.


----------



## ThinBlue56 (Aug 9, 2017)

Kenny is right....

One thing I learned about CS is that they would rather have an individual with a criminal record, only experience working at McDonalds (not a knock on anyone lol) that has lived in that CS town/city for 12 months prior

Vs.

A gentleman that might have been a Navy Seal, volunteers at the homeless shelter on the weekend, that has only lived in that town for 9 or 10 months..

There is really no gray area when it comes to residency. If they allow you to get on with only 9 months of residency, it could open a ton of appeals for other hopeful candidates that get rolled because they don't meet the residency requirement.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, there goes that! 

I'm in an area where FT employment is looking like a good possibility within 1-2 years. Screw CS. 

Thanks for the replies, gentlemen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> I recently received a vacancy notice for a CS town. CS states that 12 months prior to the exam I must have residency in said town.
> 
> 3 out of the 12 months I lived in another town. Which I plan on obviously disclosing if selected to go through the process. Will this significantly hurt my chances ? I've never really known anyone in this situation.
> 
> ...


DO NOT bring it up unless it comes up. There is an excellent chance that it will not come up. As long as you are a resident there now, they probably could care less you only lived there 75% of the year before the exam. If you feel that you have to go out of your way to disclose it, save the ink from your pen and just throw the application in the trash.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

I am sure on the application it'll ask for my addresses in the past ten years or so. I don't want to hide anything. I don't live there now. I moved shortly after the exam, my parents do. It's my hometown. If I don't say anything and they find out I was on a lease for 3 months I feel as if I'll get immediately DQ'd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThinBlue56 (Aug 9, 2017)

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> I am sure on the application it'll ask for my addresses in the past ten years or so. I don't want to hide anything. I don't live there now. I moved shortly after the exam, my parents do. It's my hometown. If I don't say anything and they find out I was on a lease for 3 months I feel as if I'll get immediately DQ'd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are 100% correct sir.


----------



## Lastly23 (May 10, 2017)

Not sure if I'm in the same boat as Clint but I have a similar question...
Before the exam I lived in my residency preference town my whole life... moved a few towns away about a month AFTER taking the exam.
So my question is.. does the rule only apply for 12 months before taking the exam? Or am I screwed for moving after taking it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kenny (Oct 17, 2013)

Lastly23 said:


> Not sure if I'm in the same boat as Clint but I have a similar question...
> Before the exam I lived in my residency preference town my whole life... moved a few towns away about a month AFTER taking the exam.
> So my question is.. does the rule only apply for 12 months before taking the exam? Or am I screwed for moving after taking it?
> Thanks in advance


As long as you lived in the city or town a year before the exam date, you're fine. If hired you'll most likely be required to move back within a certain distance from that city or town.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> I recently received a vacancy notice for a CS town. CS states that 12 months prior to the exam I must have residency in said town.
> 
> 3 out of the 12 months I lived in another town. Which I plan on obviously disclosing if selected to go through the process. Will this significantly hurt my chances ? I've never really known anyone in this situation.
> 
> ...


A considerable amount of people get away with not actually having residency in the town they were hired in. But like you said, if you get caught lying, obviously puts you in a worse position.
But I believe CS consider residency as the place you stay more than 50% of the time. So MAYBE you had a lease in a nearby town and only stayed there on weekends, and you stayed at your parents the majority of the time. If this were the case, I believe you would still be eligible, but definitely worth looking into.
Why did you move for 3 months?


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Look up Sean and Ryan layton on mass.gov civil service decisions. It's an interesting case that really shows how important residency is.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...1AbwQFgglMAA&usg=AOvVaw3mZdAzz0P-n_V0IS9Caka-


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Tell 'em, "I may have been physically in such and such, buy my HEART was always here. I hope you will take that into consideration."

Tony Bennet left HIS heart in San Francisco and they always LOVED him for it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Do you *WANT* this job? Why did you come on this phukkin *public* forum and ask this question?
Wipe out your account, go dark, say nothing, and forget about it.............YEESH!
keep going with the process fer chrissakes!!!


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Hopefully for those 3 months it was a summer cottage...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Rogergoodwin said:


> Hopefully for those 3 months it was a summer cottage...


No actually, it was his "friends apartment" Tee Hee Hee


----------



## mrdavch (Aug 10, 2017)

Someone mind posting a sample of the vacancy notice they have received. Just want to know what it looks like so I don’t miss it in my email.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

mrdavch said:


> Someone mind posting a sample of the vacancy notice they have received. Just want to know what it looks like so I don't miss it in my email.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your confidence.


----------

